# Which Size Bar?



## firecracker_77 (Oct 6, 2012)

If you were cutting mostly logs of various sizes, would you buy a Stihl MS 290 with a 16", 18", or 20" bar?

The 20" comes off the dealer floor.  The other sizes would have to be installed and save a little money, only $10 per 2 inch increment smaller than a 20" bar.

Is a 20" tough to handle compared to an 18"


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2012)

I got mine with only a 16" bar simple because that is all I need for the wood we have to cut. The good part of going longer though is some less bending when cutting limbs.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 6, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I got mine with only a 16" bar simple because that is all I need for the wood we have to cut. The good part of going longer though is some less bending when cutting limbs.


 
Does a 16" have more zip?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, it is bound to have a bit more zip because of less chain and bar. Not a big difference though. Much more between 16 and 20 than 16 vs 18


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 6, 2012)

My late daddy always said to "use the shortest bar you can get away with." He used a 14-incher for years, then started cutting bigger trees (they grew, 'cause he thinned them over the years) and bumped up to a 16. I use a 16 because I only cut firewood and some of the trees get to a good size. Remember, you can (theoretically, at least) cut a 32-inch tree with a 16. And yes, less bar means less chain and less drag on the engine, so your saw will have more zip with a shorter bar.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2012)

Your daddy was correct Eric.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 6, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> My late daddy always said to "use the shortest bar you can get away with." He used a 14-incher for years, then started cutting bigger trees (they grew, 'cause he thinned them over the years) and bumped up to a 16. I use a 16 because I only cut firewood and some of the trees get to a good size. Remember, you can (theoretically, at least) cut a 32-inch tree with a 16. And yes, less bar means less chain and less drag on the engine, so your saw will have more zip with a shorter bar.


 
So a 16 or 18" is probably all I'd need then.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my 18 incher . . . not too big, not too small . . . Goldilocks "just right" for my saw, wood and style of cutting.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 6, 2012)

Unless you're cutting pretty big wood on a regular basis, I'd go with a 16-incher. There's certainly some skill and experience involved in successfully cutting bigger trees with smaller bars, but I doubt the lack of 2 inches of bar length is going to have a big effect on your cutting performance in the vast majority of your cutting situations, so I'd opt for the shorter bar. In my experience, anyway, you get into less trouble hitting rocks and dirt with the "lesser" appendage. If you catch my drift. And you enjoy the advantage of having a bit more power. Over time, that helps.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 6, 2012)

Where not talking a big diffrance either way. If I was only going to have one bar it would be the 20 inch though. Darn sure cant put 4 inchs on if you have to have it....


----------



## mecreature (Oct 6, 2012)

the last 2 weekends all i needed is a 16. thatnis usually all i need
i wish i would have went for the 16 on my 280.

no biggie though. the 20 is nice when you need it

get both


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 6, 2012)

If you're gonna run a 20" on a 290 you'd better run .325 chain. They're under powered to pull 20" 3/8 full chisel in hardwoods imo. A C


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 7, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> If you're gonna run a 20" on a 290 you'd better run .325 chain. They're under powered to pull 20" 3/8 full chisel in hardwoods imo. A C


 
I only intend to buy one saw, and no money has been spent yet.  If you were looking to split logs, not necessarily drop trees, exactly what saw would you buy?  Money is not the limiting factor, although I am not looking to go overboard.  I want to know I got the perfect saw for what I need and I will never be tempted to upgrade.  $100 today is better than buying a second saw later.  I keep the things I buy a long time and take very good care of them.  Quality doesn't need to be replaced saving money in the end.


----------



## rwhite (Oct 7, 2012)

What size logs will you be cutting? 99% of what I cut is 12-15" and I run a 20" w/ 3/8" on my 026. I like the extra reach for limbing. When you do get a large log (over 20") you have to learn to let the saw work and sometimes hold it back a bit to keep it from bogging down. I also have a 16" bar and I think the performance is neglible for the size of wood I cut. Another factor is unless I get a town scrounge there is no hardwood to be had so most all of my wood is lodgepole or fir which may make a difference. We also have cutting restrictions so we can't fall over 15" dbh. Whichever bar you decide I would go with 3/8" full chisel chain.


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 7, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> So a 16 or 18" is probably all I'd need then.


 
yes, forget the 20" on 290 unless you cut only christmas trees or want to mod the muffler.


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 7, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I only intend to buy one saw, and no money has been spent yet. If you were looking to split logs, not necessarily drop trees, exactly what saw would you buy? Money is not the limiting factor, although I am not looking to go overboard. I want to know I got the perfect saw for what I need and I will never be tempted to upgrade. $100 today is better than buying a second saw later. I keep the things I buy a long time and take very good care of them. Quality doesn't need to be replaced saving money in the end.


 
I hate to beat this to death, but.....If you truly want a saw for the long haul, I'd go pro saw. MS 362 with a 16" & 20" bar in 3/8 pitch chain would handle anything from limbs to 30" + logs. Even a 261 would be a better long term saw than the 290. Better power to weight ratio, air filtration, & anti vibe features. As far as never wanting to upgrade, well good luck with that. If you're not a gear head, addicted to power type personality you may have a chance. Handle  a few @ the dealer, maybe rent & run a few different saws, or try out a couple of your buddy's saws to get a feel for what you like? Just some thoughts. A C


----------



## bsa0021 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've used a stihl 023 with 16" bar for years. Never really found anything I couldn't cut. Always thought if it was too big for the saw it was too big for me to move/load on the truck. Then I found a 20" husky at a garage sale. It is nice for cutting stumps close to the ground or bigger logs but to heavy to use for small stuff. I will still grab the Stihl first. It just feels better.


----------



## Flamestead (Oct 7, 2012)

I run a 16" on my 359 based on the advice of some local loggers/safety trainers, and for the trees and logs I cut it has been just fine. Previous saw had an 18", haven't missed the length or weight.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 7, 2012)

You will be happy with a 290, but never get your hands on a pro saw in it's displacement class. If money is not an issue, you will have buyer's remorse.

Look at these:
~60cc class = Husqvarna 362XP, MS362, used MS361.
~50cc class = Husqvarna 346XP (new edition), MS261

Even though it's lower displacement, I'd take one of those 50cc saws over the 290 every time. I have saws up to 80cc. but most of the time I use my NE346XP with 16" bar--great speed, throttle response, balance, antivibe, much lighter.

The versions that are coming out with automatically adjusting carburetors (Husqvarna AutoTune, and Stihl M-Tronic) are getting nice reviews.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the 346XP with a 16-inch bar and it's all the saw I need for what I do, which is to cut about 12 full cords of beech, yellow birch and hard maple firewood every year. So much power in such a small, light package. It just snarls. I assume the comparable Stihl is just as good. I know the Jonsereds certainly is.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 7, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> If you're gonna run a 20" on a 290 you'd better run .325 chain. They're under powered to pull 20" 3/8 full chisel in hardwoods imo. A C


 
AC, I've thought the same and have been put down for that statement. When I purchased the saw I have now, I had my choice of 16, 18 or 20 for the same price. Of course I was put down for getting the 16" but the fact is, I really do not need any longer of a bar so why get it. I had my fill of big saws many, many moons ago.


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 7, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> AC, I've thought the same and have been put down for that statement. When I purchased the saw I have now, I had my choice of 16, 18 or 20 for the same price. Of course I was put down for getting the 16" but the fact is, I really do not need any longer of a bar so why get it. I had my fill of big saws many, many moons ago.


 
Nope, I'd never deride or discourage a man from running a 16" setup on 50cc's. I run the crap out my 026 with the 16" bar, it's the go to saw for 14" & smaller firewood, & I'll guarantee you I could make all my firewood with that setup. My thing is saw collecting & I enjoy running the things, hence when a big tree comes along I can process it pretty quickly, if I choose to take it. I passed on a 48" red oak trunk last week cause I didn't feel like wrestling the big rounds off it. Took 2 1/2 cord of the limb wood up to about 2' & gave the trunk away. By the grace of God, & a little hard work, I'm not hurting for wood or places to cut, so I'm learning to use my time a little more wisely. I've started charging a little for removing those big suckers.

To the op, Dennis is spot on, you can do all you'll ever need to do with 50 60cc saw & 16" bar, & not be so tired at the end of the day. I get way carried away with bigger powerheads, chain speed in the cut, etc. It's a hobby for me, so take my advice with a grain of salt, & listen to the more reasonable people here. A C


----------



## MarkinNC (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a friend who has a 029 that runs well but recently got a new 261.  He cannot believe the difference in power and the lighter weight.  He is running an 18 inch bar on it but that is his big saw.  I run a 16 incher on my 50cc saw but I do have a 70cc saw as well.

I would get a 261 with an 18 inch bar and .325 chain.


----------



## Dairyman (Oct 7, 2012)

Try the different bar lengths on the powerhead and get the length that makes the saw feel most comfortable to you.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 7, 2012)

You guys are funny. 16" bars... ...20 inch bars......

 42" bar, .404-.063 full chisel full skip.

Go big or go home.......


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 8, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I only intend to buy one saw, and no money has been spent yet. If you were looking to split logs, not necessarily drop trees, exactly what saw would you buy? Money is not the limiting factor, although I am not looking to go overboard. I want to know I got the perfect saw for what I need and I will never be tempted to upgrade. $100 today is better than buying a second saw later. I keep the things I buy a long time and take very good care of them. Quality doesn't need to be replaced saving money in the end.


 
I wouldn't even be looking at a MS290 then.  (That saw is the definition of "compromise".) Maybe a MS391 with a 20" bar or as others have said, go pro, MS362 - 20".  If you think you can use most of a 20" bar more than just occasionally, I would not recommend setting up the MS290 with a 20" bar, regardless of .325" or 3/8" pitch chain.

For just bucking logs I'd definitely consider the average diameter of the logs you cut.  If they rarely exceed 16" then 16" bars will work just fine.  But there's something to be said for making 1 cut through the log on 80-90% of what you cut as opposed to often having to make a cut from each side of the log.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 8, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I wouldn't even be looking at a MS290 then. (That saw is the definition of "compromise".) Maybe a MS391 with a 20" bar or as others have said, go pro, MS362 - 20". If you think you can use most of a 20" bar more than just occasionally, I would not recommend setting up the MS290 with a 20" bar, regardless of .325" or 3/8" pitch chain.
> 
> For just bucking logs I'd definitely consider the average diameter of the logs you cut. If they rarely exceed 16" then 16" bars will work just fine. But there's something to be said for making 1 cut through the log on 80-90% of what you cut as opposed to often having to make a cut from each side of the log.


 
I need to think more.  I'm not sure which way I want to go yet.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 8, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I need to think more. I'm not sure which way I want to go yet.


 
If at all possible, get your mittens on a running, cutting pro saw preferably the model you want to buy. Rent one if you have to, most dealers will have some kind of demo unit. If it's just another saw to you, get your MS290. If you feel something move, well, welcome to the club.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

I would not over think it.............Size of your average tree should make the desion for you. If a 16-20 inch bar will do all your work then 290,310,390,362.  Range from 450.00-700.00


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 8, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I would not over think it.............Size of your average tree should make the desion for you. If a 16-20 inch bar will do all your work then 290,310,390,362. Range from 450.00-700.00


MS290 wearing a 16" bar runs $379.99 around here and that is list price.  Worth mentioning that the 310 and 390 are now long discontinued units and their replacements (MS311 & MS391) carry a sizable price bump from their predecessors, enough so that they get real close to a pro-grade saw.  I think this decision is going to come down to MS290 vs MS362.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> MS290 wearing a 16" bar runs $379.99 around here and that is list price. Worth mentioning that the 310 and 390 are now long discontinued units and their replacements (MS311 & MS391) carry a sizable price bump from their predecessors, enough so that they get real close to a pro-grade saw. I think this decision is going to come down to MS290 vs MS362.


 
Not hardly! lol you either have the coin or a 290......... Now whats the average log size here? and the average wallet size?

Now my second saw in life was a 029 it work for years but had to pass on the bigger stuff. Now if he had a lot of experance there would not be a thread asking about the 290. Just a thought you put someone on a 362 and they can be in trouble way to fast.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 8, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Not hardly! lol you either have the coin or a 290......... Now whats the average log size here? and the average wallet size?
> 
> Now my second saw in life was a 029 it work for years but had to pass on the bigger stuff. Now if he had a lot of experance there would not be a thread asking about the 290. Just a thought you put someone on a 362 and they can be in trouble way to fast.


 
I guess I'm not much of a believer in training wheels for saws and the OP did mention he wanted to do a one and done.  MS362 really isn't any more dangerous than a MS290 wearing the same cutting HW.  Nobody's arguing that a MS391 (similar displacement to the MS362) would be too much saw for the OP either.  Weight-wise a 290 will wear you out just as fast as a 362 and only cut half the wood. 

I agree that we need to know the average log size and if the $700+ category is within reach.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I guess I'm not much of a believer in training wheels for saws and the OP did mention he wanted to do a one and done. MS362 really isn't any more dangerous than a MS290 wearing the same cutting HW. Nobody's arguing that a MS391 (similar displacement to the MS362) would be too much saw for the OP either. Weight-wise a 290 will wear you out just as fast as a 362 and only cut half the wood.
> 
> I agree that we need to know the average log size and if the $700+ category is within reach.


 

You got time to think and catch shifts easier in a log with a 290 if your not good fast and lucky 362 would not be as safe no matter how you look at it. I just dont always agree that someone needs a pro saw.........How many cords does he need a year anyways? Are we felling or dead fall? How much trigger time does he really have? Got wedges? so on and so forth?


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 8, 2012)

I owned a 290-20"/.325/.063. I liked the reach of the 20" bar and the fact I could cut larger diameter wood with fewer cuts and less maneuvering. The drawback was that it bogged down when buried in most woods and didn't have the low end grunt for making good stumps. It's weight wasn't an issue when bucking, but I had to take more breaks when limbing treetops with it.  For the record, this was a properly tuned stock saw.

The 290 is a good saw for what it is--a reliable, heavy (power-to-weight), decades old design with poor antivibration technology and unimpressive fuel economy (by today's standards). I could work around the power issues by using different cutting techniques and feathering it through large diameter cuts, but those techniques can actually be a safety issue when you need to make quick clean cuts (think felling). For the average homeowner/recreational firewooder, it likely won't matter.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 8, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> I owned a 290-20"/.325/.063. I liked the reach of the 20" bar and the fact I could cut larger diameter wood with fewer cuts and less maneuvering. The drawback was that it bogged down when buried in most woods and didn't have the low end grunt for making good stumps. It's weight wasn't an issue when bucking, but I had to take more breaks when limbing treetops with it. For the record, this was a properly tuned stock saw.
> 
> The 290 is a good saw for what it is--a reliable, heavy (power-to-weight), decades old design with poor antivibration technology and unimpressive fuel economy (by today's standards). I could work around the power issues by using different cutting techniques and feathering it through large diameter cuts, but those techniques can actually be a safety issue when you need to make quick clean cuts (think felling). For the average homeowner/recreational firewooder, it likely won't matter.


 
I appreciate everyone taking the time to help guide me.  Currently, I'm using a 42cc Craftsman 18" bar, so any Stihl would be an upgrade.  What it comes down to is this.  I want to run an 18" bar with plenty of grunt so I don't waste alot of time. 

What would be the ideal saw for this, and I will leave it alone with that.  That's what I'll buy.

If I could save a little from a pro saw, that would be nice too.  

 Thanks guys.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I appreciate everyone taking the time to help guide me. Currently, I'm using a 42cc Craftsman 18" bar, so any Stihl would be an upgrade. What it comes down to is this. I want to run an 18" bar with plenty of grunt so I don't waste alot of time.
> 
> What would be the ideal saw for this, and I will leave it alone with that. That's what I'll buy.
> 
> ...


 
MasterMech Is right on target! 362...........


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 8, 2012)

you mean 362 Jay 

I'd personally get a 261 if I was running an 18" bar.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> you mean 362 Jay
> 
> I'd personally get a 261 if I was running an 18" bar.


 
I still stick with the 362 never really like my 260 it was sold in under 3 months. The 361 lasted 6 months.


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 8, 2012)

smokinj said:


> MasterMech Is right on target! 362...........


 

Agree. A C


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 8, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Agree. A C


 
You guys are hardcore cutters.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 8, 2012)

MS362 offers the option of going up to a 24" bar for the big stuff if and when you need it.  That's one thing the MS261 won't do.  IMO, The op asked for one saw to rule them all and it's been said here many times, 60cc class rules the one saw game.


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 8, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> MS362 offers the option of going up to a 24" bar for the big stuff if and when you need it. That's one thing the MS261 won't do. IMO, The op asked for one saw to rule them all and it's been said here many times, 60cc class rules the one saw game.


 
Yep, still agree. A C


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 8, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> You guys are hardcore cutters.


You got 3 stoves to feed.  lol I'd say you're a hardcore burner.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 8, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> You guys are hardcore cutters.


 

Hard core starts north of 45 inch hardwoods! 362 would be a knife at a gun fight.... But no since in giving bad advice.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 9, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> You got 3 stoves to feed. lol I'd say you're a hardcore burner.


 
One of my stoves is gas.  But, it has 100% wife acceptance factor, and I love my Woodstock all the same.

I do want to play in the big boys court, but I've never even dropped a tree.  Baby steps!


----------



## blades (Oct 9, 2012)

First look around your area and see who services what.  Me I am a diehard, out in left field Dolmar person.  ( Makitas same saws) so with that said  50 to 60 cc unit is likely your area. These are pro saws. No home owner or contractor lines to confuse the issue.  ( home depot rents the makitas out both the 5xxx and 6xxx sizes, so there is a way to test drive)  The 64xx is a big saw same chassis as the 80cc rigs and might be more than you are looking for.


----------



## mecreature (Oct 9, 2012)

smokinj said:


> You got time to think and catch shifts easier in a log with a 290 if your not good fast and lucky 362 would not be as safe no matter how you look at it. I just dont always agree that someone needs a pro saw.........How many cords does he need a year anyways? Are we felling or dead fall? How much trigger time does he really have? Got wedges? so on and so forth?


 
This is good advice. Theses guys are Hard Core. Nothing wrong with a 290.

You can fell and buck a big Tree with a 290. Hang out with some people who are doing it.


----------



## Jags (Oct 9, 2012)

One and done solution:
MS362 wearing an 18" bar is slicker than cat chit on a hot tin roof.  Perfect balance, light saber speed and a very comfortable saw to run.  It also has the ability to run a 25" bar for the occasional big boy tree.

I have the 361 and the 18" bar is my goto setup.  It is a sweet setup for firewooders.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 9, 2012)

mecreature said:


> This is good advice. Theses guys are Hard Core. Nothing wrong with a 290.
> 
> You can fell and buck a big Tree with a 290. Hang out with some people who are doing it.


 
I thought he was being a smart @ss (smelt like a member from another forum) ........ I was trying to see and thinking the 290 would be enough. Until he says this! Read my post I was afraid the 362 was too much saw!
Still never heard size of wood or wood usage????????????????????

"""" appreciate everyone taking the time to help guide me. Currently, I'm using a 42cc Craftsman 18" bar, so any Stihl would be an upgrade. What it comes down to is this. I want to run an 18" bar with plenty of grunt so I don't waste alot of time.

What would be the ideal saw for this, and I will leave it alone with that. That's what I'll buy.

If I could save a little from a pro saw, that would be nice too. """"""


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 9, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I thought he was being a smart @ss (smelt like a member from another forum) ........ I was trying to see and thinking the 290 would be enough. Until he says this! Read my post I was afraid the 362 was too much saw!
> Still never heard size of wood or wood usage????????????????????
> 
> """" appreciate everyone taking the time to help guide me. Currently, I'm using a 42cc Craftsman 18" bar, so any Stihl would be an upgrade. What it comes down to is this. I want to run an 18" bar with plenty of grunt so I don't waste alot of time.
> ...


 
View attachment 76598
View attachment 76598


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not going to be dropping trees ever as I have no land.  Instead, I'll likely be cutting up logs that are delivered by tree services.  This will range from oak, maple, and other hardwoods they bring me.  The price will be determined by what I get obviously.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 9, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I'm not going to be dropping trees ever as I have no land. Instead, I'll likely be cutting up logs that are delivered by tree services. This will range from oak, maple, and other hardwoods they bring me. The price will be determined by what I get obviously.


 
Then for sure you do not need a big saw. That 290 should do the trick nicely as will a 16" bar.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 9, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Then for sure you do not need a big saw. That 290 should do the trick nicely as will a 16" bar.


The outer Me will Have to agree with Dennis , the 290 will serve You well .  But ......the inner Me says  Pro grade saw . Ms 261 ,Ms 362 ,or if You really want to go for it 562 XP /20" techlite bar 
But seriously , I believe Dennis Has it pegged as to what's most practical .


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nixon said:


> The outer Me will Have to agree with Dennis , the 290 will serve You well . But ......the inner Me says Pro grade saw . Ms 261 ,Ms 362 ,or if You really want to go for it 562 XP /20" techlite bar
> But seriously , I believe Dennis Has it pegged as to what's most practical .


 
I'm not a poor man, but I have to balance my wants and needs. I think it makes sense to get a 290 with a 16" bar for now. Maybe in a few years, I'll eat my own words, sell the 290 for 70% of list price and upgrade. If I get things lined up as I would like them to be, I will have tree guys bringing me logs and then just cut them into rounds of about 12 inches length to allow for easy splitting, and split about 3 to 4 cords a year by hand. I have no desire to buy a log splitter. I might just set my knotty uglies aside and then every once a while, rent or borrow a splitter and do 'em all at once. Shorter splits are nice because shorter rounds are way easier to split. Once the rounds get longer, depending on the wood, I have alot of trouble sometimes splitting by hand.

I know that logs don't season till split, but if they aren't on the ground, they shouldn't necessarily rot either. The location of my wood is not residential, so I don't want too much seasoned c/s/s wood laying around for thieves. Not many people are going to scavenge 200 pound logs.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 9, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I'm not a poor man, but I have to balance my wants and needs. I think it makes sense to get a 290 with a 16" bar for now. Maybe in a few years, I'll eat my own words, sell the 290 for 70% of list price and upgrade. If I get things lined up as I would like them to be, I will have tree guys bringing me logs and then just cut them into rounds of about 12 inches length to allow for easy splitting, and split about 3 to 4 cords a year by hand. I have no desire to buy a log splitter. I might just set my knotty uglies aside and then every once a while, rent or borrow a splitter and do 'em all at once. Shorter splits are nice because shorter rounds are way easier to split. Once the rounds get longer, depending on the wood, I have alot of trouble sometimes splitting by hand.
> 
> I know that logs don't season till split, but if they aren't on the ground, they shouldn't necessarily rot either. The location of my wood is not residential, so I don't want too much seasoned c/s/s wood laying around for thieves. Not many people are going to scavenge 200 pound logs.


So, then buy the 290 ,and be happy


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok Ok Ok..... go for the 290 and keep it spotless and maintained. If you do, you're right, you'll get 70%+ resale value if you want to move up to the 362.

or 

Since your not going to buy a splitter, splurge on a 261/362 now.


----------



## mecreature (Oct 9, 2012)

man, this has to be a first

he says money is no issue

i would go fr the 460 and up it tto an 18 in bar


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 9, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Ok Ok Ok..... go for the 290 and keep it spotless and maintained. If you do, you're right, you'll get 70%+ resale value if you want to move up to the 362.
> 
> or
> 
> Since your not going to buy a splitter, splurge on a 261/362 now.


 
LOL!   I think I might just save that money for a rainy day or the next project I get into.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 9, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Ok Ok Ok..... go for the 290 and keep it spotless and maintained. If you do, you're right, you'll get 70%+ resale value if you want to move up to the 362.
> 
> or
> 
> Since your not going to buy a splitter, splurge on a 261/362 now.


 
Just make sure the bar says "Farm Boss" on it when you go to sell it. Those two words make a some people a little crazy when it comes time to buy a saw.

BTW: What happened to the OP that didn't want to compromise or "ever be tempted to upgrade"?


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 10, 2012)

mecreature said:


> man, this has to be a first
> 
> he says money is no issue
> 
> i would go fr the 460 and up it tto an 18 in bar


 

Make it the 461, initial reviews are it is stronger out of the box with better gas mileage!


----------



## smokinj (Oct 10, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Make it the 461, initial reviews are it is stronger out of the box with better gas mileage!


 

880 21 inch bar little sneaky pete Nos system!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 10, 2012)

smokinj said:


> 880 21 inch bar little sneaky pete Nos system!


 
As an update, I made my decision and purchased a 290 with a 16 inch bar.  I bought a 6 pack of synthetic oil to get the factory 2 year warranty.  I bought a large bottle of chain oil also to make sure I have that covered.  All told it was $427 with tax.  I looked at the 261 and 362 and obtained the Stihl dealer's opinion in addition to the advice that many shared with me on Hearth.com 

For me the economics made sense, and I still believe I got a great saw, but if an upgrade is ever desired, I should get quite a bit of the money back on ebay.

My little corporation purchased the saw as a business write-off as I heat my office and my wood is purchased by my office and stored here.  That knocks off about 30% in tax savings, which is a plus.

Thanks again for helping guide me and even though I did not buy a pro saw as many recommended I do, I definately considered the collective wisdom of those who have been down this path before.  The 16 inch bar was based on a recommendation, and I don't think I'll need much more than that with the cutting that I will do given I don't take down trees.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 10, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> As an update, I made my decision and purchased a 290 with a 16 inch bar. I bought a 6 pack of synthetic oil to get the factory 2 year warranty. I bought a large bottle of chain oil also to make sure I have that covered. All told it was $427 with tax. I looked at the 261 and 362 and obtained the Stihl dealer's opinion in addition to the advice that many shared with me on Hearth.com
> 
> For me the economics made sense, and I still believe I got a great saw, but if an upgrade is ever desired, I should get quite a bit of the money back on ebay.
> 
> ...


 

Yep yep! I cut with the 029 (Pretty much the same saw) for 10 years. Gave it to my high school and they still re-build it every year. I worn it out. But, I was heating with it and running a landscape company.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> As an update, I made my decision and purchased a 290 with a 16 inch bar.  I bought a 6 pack of synthetic oil to get the factory 2 year warranty.  I bought a large bottle of chain oil also to make sure I have that covered.  All told it was $427 with tax.  I looked at the 261 and 362 and obtained the Stihl dealer's opinion in addition to the advice that many shared with me on Hearth.com



Congratulations on your new saw ! Youre going to really enjoy running it .


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2012)

I did not wade through all three pages here, but I was happy with a 20" .325 full chisel chain on my 029 for many years until a tried a friend's 036.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 10, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> I did not wade through all three pages here, but I was happy with a 20" .325 full chisel chain on my 029 for many years until a tried a friend's 036.


 
That's the trick. Everybody's happy driving a Civic until they try a V6 Accord.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 10, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Make it the 461, initial reviews are it is stronger out of the box with better gas mileage!


What 461? Damn it, I can't afford that right now! Don't get me goin'........


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 10, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> What 461? Damn it, I can't afford that right now! Don't get me goin'........


 
I got a little baby girl that is going to cost me a gazillion dollars to raise.  I have high hopes for this one.  That means, daddy is going to need a few bucks in the bank.  I can't be spending her college money on a fancy saw.  LOL


----------



## Kenster (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a 16 inch bar on my MS 390.   The 390 could certainly run a 20 incher much better than a 290 but I still like the 16 incher.  It handles everything I need to cut around here, which is virtually all oak ( a wee bit of hickory) and up to 24 -28 inches diameter.   The sixteen  inch cuts like butter with a sharp chain on my 390 with muffler mod.


----------



## bogydave (Oct 24, 2012)

A 16 or 18" bar on a good fit for a  290.
If you go to a 20 " , a 60cc  saw is recommended if running a full chisel chain.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 24, 2012)

bogydave said:


> A 16 or 18" bar on a good fit for a 290.
> If you go to a 20 " , a 60cc saw is recommended if running a full chisel chain.


 
I listened to some smart people and they said go 16", so that's what I did.  I won't need more than that.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 24, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I listened to some smart people and they said go 16", so that's what I did.  I won't need more than that.


That's a very good choice for that saw . But, I have to say that I made a statement very similar to your last sentence  years ago . Seems like I was wrong on that ! .


----------



## smokinj (Oct 24, 2012)

Nixon said:


> That's a very good choice for that saw . But, I have to say that I made a statement very similar to your last sentence years ago . Seems like I was wrong on that ! .


 
True that!


----------



## Nixon (Oct 24, 2012)

smokinj said:


> True that!


Indeed it is ! I can remember a time when I was running a craftsman saw and totally happy . Even bought a bigger one .... Was happier ! Then I bought the 044 ...... That saw has cost me a lot of money !


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You guys are funny. 16" bars... ...20 inch bars......
> 
> 42" bar, .404-.063 full chisel full skip.
> 
> ...


 

I just re read this thread, & noticed that scotty's saw is a left handed model, very rare. Explains a lot though. A C


----------



## corey21 (Oct 24, 2012)

My 18 inch bar suits me just fine for what i cut.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nixon said:


> Indeed it is ! I can remember a time when I was running a craftsman saw and totally happy . Even bought a bigger one .... Was happier ! Then I bought the 044 ...... That saw has cost me a lot of money !


 
I don't doubt you guys are right, but with everything, you can always have more.  At some point, I want to be happy with less.


----------



## onetracker (Oct 25, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I got a little baby girl that is going to cost me a gazillion dollars to raise. I have high hopes for this one. That means, daddy is going to need a few bucks in the bank. I can't be spending her college money on a fancy saw. LOL


 
just to state the plainly obvious:

pro saws hold their value (good investment)
AND
they make alot of firewood.

firewood is cheaper than oil or gas or electric so every time you are cutting wood with your saw you're saving money.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 25, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I don't doubt you guys are right, but with everything, you can always have more.  At some point, I want to be happy with less.


I've done the same . Instead of an 880 , I went for a 460 , instead of a 3120 ,I went 390 ...... 
I have more examples of my sacrifices to the less is more mind set as well !


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 25, 2012)

onetracker said:


> just to state the plainly obvious:
> 
> pro saws hold their value (good investment)
> AND
> ...


 
I'm not burning so much to save money as to enjoy the fire.  Although, I would never keep a space as warm with a furnace as I would when I'm burning.  It would cost alot to run a furnace at 75 + degrees in the dead of winter.


----------



## ScotO (Oct 25, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> I just re read this thread, & noticed that scotty's saw is a left handed model, very rare. Explains a lot though. A C


 ??  I'm amber-dextrious, A.C.!


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 25, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> I just re read this thread, & noticed that scotty's saw is a left handed model, very rare. Explains a lot though. A C


 
Or go to the hospital or morgue if I tried to handle that beast


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 25, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> Or go to the hospital or morgue if I tried to handle that beast


 
Nah, you lay that puppy in a nice big round & pull the trigger, you'd grin from ear to ear. A C


----------



## firecracker_77 (Oct 25, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Nah, you lay that puppy in a nice big round & pull the trigger, you'd grin from ear to ear. A C


 
Yeah....it takes time though.  Maybe someday....want to get used to the little ones first.

You don't go right at a supermodel the first time.  You practice with some of her less attractive friends till your confidence is up.


----------



## Spikem (Apr 5, 2013)

onetracker said:


> just to state the plainly obvious:
> 
> pro saws hold their value (good investment)
> AND
> ...


 
Excellent post!


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 5, 2013)

smokinj said:


> Now my second saw in life was a 029 it work for years but had to pass on the bigger stuff. Now if he had a lot of experance there would not be a thread asking about the 290.


 
029 is not the same as a 290 though, it has the same frame but a smaller engine. The 290 has the same engine displacement as the 029 Super. I had an 029 once, and even modded it was a dud, so I sold it. I had a 290 for a long time and ran a 20 inch bar on it, no problem. Not the fastest saw, but it worked. They are heavy and vibe prone, but wake up nicely with a simple muffler mod that takes all of an hour to do right. 290s are the workhorse saws around here, they are used by many county and road crews and beaten to death. I prefer the 310 for the power and lower vibe in that series. My simple mod 310 runs a 20 inch 3/8 std. bar with no problems. I still run mine even though I have better saws in my collection.

For the OP: Now that you have the 290 you can modify it, but that will violate the warranty. Even still I would modify it anyway. Put a stock Euro/early US 4 hole muffler on it and reset the carb richer and you will get 10% more power out if it (the original design power at that, so you are not stressing the saw doing it). It will run cooler and last longer that way. Once it is modified you cannot take it to a dealer to get fixed though, as they are required by the EPA to restore it to its factory crappy lean settings.


----------



## StihlHead (Apr 5, 2013)

mecreature said:


> This is good advice. Theses guys are Hard Core. Nothing wrong with a 290.
> 
> You can fell and buck a big Tree with a 290. Hang out with some people who are doing it.


 
+1...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 5, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> 029 is not the same as a 290 though, it has the same frame but a smaller engine. The 290 has the same engine displacement as the 029 Super. I had an 029 once, and even modded it was a dud, so I sold it. I had a 290 for a long time and ran a 20 inch bar on it, no problem. Not the fastest saw, but it worked. They are heavy and vibe prone, but wake up nicely with a simple muffler mod that takes all of an hour to do right. 290s are the workhorse saws around here, they are used by many county and road crews and beaten to death. I prefer the 310 for the power and lower vibe in that series. My simple mod 310 runs a 20 inch 3/8 std. bar with no problems. I still run mine even though I have better saws in my collection.
> 
> For the OP: Now that you have the 290 you can modify it, but that will violate the warranty. Even still I would modify it anyway. Put a stock Euro/early US 4 hole muffler on it and reset the carb richer and you will get 10% more power out if it (the original design power at that, so you are not stressing the saw doing it). It will run cooler and last longer that way. Once it is modified you cannot take it to a dealer to get fixed though, as they are required by the EPA to restore it to its factory crappy lean settings.


 

I just wore mine out. It was a x-mass present when I was 14 years old. (One of my favorite xmass ever) I gave it to my high school shop class far as I know there still rebuilding it every year. For me and never had a 290 but the 029 done well but after about 10 years with me on I wore out the rings. I then move on to a 026. This was over 20++ years ago. I since in 2006 went with a 192t,260,361,460,880. I down sized and run a 460/192t. (Money now is the homestead as a whole)


----------



## HDRock (Apr 6, 2013)

All depends on , depends


----------



## fabsroman (Apr 8, 2013)

firecracker_77 said:


> I only intend to buy one saw, and no money has been spent yet. If you were looking to split logs, not necessarily drop trees, exactly what saw would you buy? Money is not the limiting factor, although I am not looking to go overboard. I want to know I got the perfect saw for what I need and I will never be tempted to upgrade. $100 today is better than buying a second saw later. I keep the things I buy a long time and take very good care of them. Quality doesn't need to be replaced saving money in the end.


 
Look at the MS261 and compare it to the MS290. That is what I did and then ended up getting the MS261. They have the same power, can run 16, 18, or 20 inch bars, but the 261 is 2 pounds lighter and it is a pro saw. Had been debating if the extra money was worth it until I cut all day with a buddy that had a 290. I got my saw stuck pretty good and the 660 was at home, so I grabbed his to get mine out. Yeah, the thing felt like a brick.

Like you, I keep the things I buy a very long time and use the heck out of them while maintaining them. Problem is this thing called Chainsaw Addiction Disease ("CAD"). Now, I want to add a MS362 and MS201 to the "collection" which currently consists of the MS261 and MS660. Sadly, with gun control going into effect here in the People's Republic of Marylandistan, funds have been diverted away from the chainsaw fund and other funds, and into the 2nd Amendment fund. New chainsaw maybe for Xmas for me, but surely after next tax season.


----------



## tekguy (Apr 11, 2013)

i will put it out there, I have a MS290 with a 20" bar, i have zero complaints as a guy that only cuts up 3 cords give or take a year, if you cut a lot of wood then I could see how a pound or two might make a ton of difference

but to the average guy looking to upgrade from a low end saw, the farm boss is a good choice with tons of parts availability

i have had a few throw away saws over the years and they always had 14-16" bars, i like the added reach of the 20" bar, with a sharp chain i haven't had any real issues with it, I buy logs and rock maple and oak are usually the hardest thing i get with nothing really big in diameter in the mix, i cut them up with 10X more ease then my old Homelites or McCulloch ever could


----------



## fabsroman (Apr 12, 2013)

tekguy said:


> i will put it out there, I have a MS290 with a 20" bar, i have zero complaints as a guy that only cuts up 3 cords give or take a year, if you cut a lot of wood then I could see how a pound or two might make a ton of difference
> 
> but to the average guy looking to upgrade from a low end saw, the farm boss is a good choice with tons of parts availability
> 
> i have had a few throw away saws over the years and they always had 14-16" bars, i like the added reach of the 20" bar, with a sharp chain i haven't had any real issues with it, I buy logs and rock maple and oak are usually the hardest thing i get with nothing really big in diameter in the mix, i cut them up with 10X more ease then my old Homelites or McCulloch ever could


 
No doubt about it. I too would pick the MS290 over a Homelite or McCulloch. Just not over a MS261.


----------



## tekguy (Apr 12, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> No doubt about it. I too would pick the MS290 over a Homelite or McCulloch. Just not over a MS261.


no doubt, for the guys who dont have the extra cash or dont want to spend it for the 261, the 290 is a fine choice


----------



## jlightning (Apr 12, 2013)

I had an ms 390 w/ a 20" bar and it was a fine saw but traded up to a pro 460 and now see what all the fuss over the pro saws is about.  It is also nice to be able to put on a 32" bar if I feel the need!  Here is a pic of my 460 w/ a 20" bar just before I decided i needed a 28" bar.  If I were you I would save up for a 362 then all of your needs a covered.


----------



## fabsroman (Apr 12, 2013)

jlightning said:


> View attachment 99383
> 
> I had an ms 390 w/ a 20" bar and it was a fine saw but traded up to a pro 460 and now see what all the fuss over the pro saws is about. It is also nice to be able to put on a 32" bar if I feel the need! Here is a pic of my 460 w/ a 20" bar just before I decided i needed a 28" bar. If I were you I would save up for a 362 then all of your needs a covered.


 
Yep, if I could only have a single saw, I think the 362 would have to be it. Going to buy a 362 next even though I have the 261 and 660. Figure I'll put a 20" on the 362, keep the 18" on my 261, and go with a 36" on my 660. I'll take the 25" that is currently on the 660 and swap it back and forth between the 20" on the 362. If we are cutting something really big, we can run the 362 with the 25" and the 660 with the 36".

Might not be cutting anything this summer though. Just talked to a buddy and he has 8 truckloads of already bucked wood, half of which has been split and all of which is from last year. Told him I would be over on the 16th to pick it all up. Only problem I have now is where to stack it all. Good problem to have I guess. Heating is taken care of until 2016/2017, maybe longer.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't cut enough wood as it turns out that a 362 would really matter that much.  If I was processing more than 4 cord a year, I could see spending the extra $$$.  A sharp chain is the bigger issue for me.  Once dull, no good output.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 22, 2013)

Mr. Firecracker we are waiting for the pics or it didn't happen!!


----------

